# Blinds



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, one of or blinds is malfunctioning. The fly screen part of the two part system appears to have lost its tension. The blackout blind on its own works well, however when we attach the two together they do not move freely. is there an easy fix or do we have to buy a new blind

Michael


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is it on a Hymer? You've posted in the Hymer forum, but you say you have a Harmony (autosleeper?). The blinds are notoriously difficult to sort out - it would help to know which make it is, and what vintage.


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

*blinds*

Yes you are quite right I have a Peugeot Talbot Express, Harmony,I somehow posted on the Hymer motorhome forum. The vintage is 1993


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll see if I can get it moved.


***site helper note - moved to Auto sleepers forum****


Not sure about the make, but on my old Pilote you could dismantle the blind, and re-tension the blind and flyscreen by re-rolling them.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The spring can become detached from the inner blind tensioner. I repaired one for a customer last week.
Remove the blind completely and place on flat surface. Remove left hand end cap to gain access to tensioner. Withdraw tensioner and refit spring or replace complete tensioner assembly if broken (they are available as spares).

Yes it is a fiddly job but possible with a bit of patience.   



Trevor


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Trevor for the advice, as you say fiddly but doable. We now have a fully functioning blind.

Very surprised though how much of the van I had to take apart to get at the blind. I will leave the re-assembly job for another day.

Michael


----------

